# Riptropin



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Lads anybody heard or used this hgh just curious as my source has got loads of this in and might get some let us know people's


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

decent enough GH yeah.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Watch out for the fakes though mate like with anything, I've had fake rips before.

The box looked legit, but the labels where wonky and the gear was sh1t


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there was some rip tropin doing the rounds that was ADH not GH. Loads of people blew up like balloons on it through water retention and thought they were growing lol

Normally the price will be a good indicator of that. If its too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I'm pretty sure there was some rip tropin doing the rounds that was ADH not GH. Loads of people blew up like balloons on it through water retention and thought they were growing lol.


 :lol:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Love Rips. :thumbup1:


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Just picked up 200iu and checked the code on the website and it's fully legit ooshhh bang tidy I'll post pics if anybody wants to see how this is boxed , it looks bang on tbh


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

KRIS_B said:


> Just picked up 200iu and checked the code on the website and it's fully legit ooshhh bang tidy I'll post pics if anybody wants to see how this is boxed , it looks bang on tbh


I can't find anywhere to enter a code on the riptopin website??? Been looking for ages and can't find anything...


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Here you go mate


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Were they pukka mate?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Were they pukka mate?


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

KRIS_B said:


> Were they pukka mate?


Yep, all good. Cheers for the link mate... I'd been looking on the .net website....


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Do any of you know how to identify the fakes from legit Riptropin? Packaging, labels, print etc.

Also, which is the legit site to check the serial; .com, .co.uk, or .net?

Thanks.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Cosmic_Dreamer said:


> Do any of you know how to identify the fakes from legit Riptropin? Packaging, labels, print etc.
> 
> Also, which is the legit site to check the serial; .com, .co.uk, or .net?
> 
> Thanks.


here ya go bro http://riptropin.com/anti-counterfeiting.php


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got mine today.









Serial number checks out on the website.


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> Just got mine today.
> 
> View attachment 101103
> 
> ...


Awesome! Mine looks exactly the same. I've been hearing there are some fakes around which probably contain albumin and ADH, but wasn't sure what the differences are between the fake and legit ones in terms of packaging.

Did yours come with two plastic holders, on the top and bottom? Because mine did, but I read a comment somewhere that said there should be only one plastic holder on the bottom. Not sure if that's bull...


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Yh mine has top and bottom mate


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Cosmic_Dreamer said:


> Awesome! Mine looks exactly the same. I've been hearing there are some fakes around which probably contain albumin and ADH, but wasn't sure what the differences are between the fake and legit ones in terms of packaging.
> 
> Did yours come with two plastic holders, on the top and bottom? Because mine did, but I read a comment somewhere that said there should be only one plastic holder on the bottom. Not sure if that's bull...


Legit come with two trays ,top and bottom. Just check the security code , if they check out on the rip website they're legit, if not they're likely fakes.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> I'm pretty sure there was some rip tropin doing the rounds that was ADH not GH. Loads of people blew up like balloons on it through water retention and thought they were growing lol
> 
> Normally the price will be a good indicator of that. If its too good to be true it probably is.


feel a bit thick asking this but what is ADH ? never heard of it


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

loganator said:


> feel a bit thick asking this but what is ADH ? never heard of it


anti-dieuretic mate.....

the rips do make people very bloated, but they always come out top on tests aswell, the majority if they are the real mcoy test higher, 5iu's normally turns out at 7iu's or so...lots of testing in a thread on promuscle.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> anti-dieuretic mate.....
> 
> the rips do make people very bloated, but they always come out top on tests aswell, the majority if they are the real mcoy test higher, 5iu's normally turns out at 7iu's or so...lots of testing in a thread on promuscle.


Ahh I see , so people think that the water retention is a side from gh and think it's working

Scoundrels


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

loganator said:


> Ahh I see , so people think that the water retention is a side from gh and think it's working
> 
> Scoundrels


Well ive had a few who've used pharma GH say they hold water too mate, it is after all a side effect of GH use.

I remember about 3 years ago i run about 10iu's rips for about 6 weeks and blew up, but when i stopped i lost about 14lbs of water and it had definetely chopped into abdominal fat without cardio.

Some other storys doing the rounds are the chinese can now manufacture bunk GH that actually gives a high blood serum rating which means it tests good, but the user has no effect from it. Crafty ****ers! How true this is.....i have no idea.


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

I love the Rips wouldnt use any other!! definatley the best chinese Growth out there imo!! Worked wonders on me, love it!!


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

just chect mine out....two trays,codes check out...happy days


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Done 5iu last night and this morning my hands are killing me. Been doin 4iu of hyges for the last 2 months and had similar sides but the pain increase is noticeable. Possible sign of these bein slightly higher dosed. Just going by what my body is saying to me.


----------



## dkoran (May 29, 2014)

Hey there,

I've been seeing many fake Rips around. Is there any tips you can offer to avoid this? Thanks.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

dkoran said:


> Hey there, I've been seeing many fake Rips around. Is there any tips you can offer to avoid this? Thanks.


 Authentication codes?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LGM said:


> Authentication codes?


IMO Authentication codes do not mean they do or do not contain GH. Only real way is to do a GH Serum test.

I have used both originals and copies of Rips, of which to look at you wouldnt notice a difference. I found them both as good as each other despite codes checking out or not


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

rips are not being produced at min as far as i know


----------



## dkoran (May 29, 2014)

Hey Cos,

I've been hearing the same about the fakes, and that they have similar side affects. Is there a good way to physically tell which is which? Ty.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Rips seemed good but the CTS they gave was quite strange and it didn't relate how to how pharma HGH effects me


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Rips seemed good but the CTS they gave was quite strange and it didn't relate how to how pharma HGH effects me


I'd ascribe the abnormal CTS and other pharmacological effects on the over-dosage of some Riptropin batches. Some of the batches were tested at 13IU / vial instead of 10IU as labeled. Also keep in mind that Riptropin and other Chinese HGH have a purity of less than 96% which apparently leads to altered side effects among like increase water retention and "different feeling" of the CTS. I know it sounds rather pseudo-science but from my experience and reports from several experienced users the CTS feeling can differ from HGH to HGH brand.

For example, with the 100% real Jintropin GenSci from Hong Kong pharmacy, from an 8IU dose, two days in a row, one user reported to feel the CTS "tight joints but with a feeling of repair happening in them". The effects were felt 36 hours after the first dose and 12 hours after the second dose. With Blacktop Hygene, one 10IU dose only, the CTS rather felt like "very tight joints and fingers, but different than Jintropin CTS", the effects were felt less than 24 hours.

Both studies were conducted in identical clinical parameters (injection spot, dilution of the lyophilized powder, time of dosage, etc).

While I'm not extremely knowledgeable in assessing the results in a exhaustive pharmacological study that can be issued as a certified scientific reference, my and my acolytes conclusion was that because Jintropin GenSci purity is over 97% nearly 98% and Blacktop Hygene is around 96%, the 1-2% difference in purity is causing altered / modified pharmacological effects, most notable short term differences being related to water retention (amount, increase build-up and removal, etc).


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SvenPowerH said:


> I'd ascribe the abnormal CTS and other pharmacological effects on the over-dosage of some Riptropin batches. Some of the batches were tested at 13IU / vial instead of 10IU as labeled. Also keep in mind that Riptropin and other Chinese HGH have a purity of less than 96% which apparently leads to altered side effects among like increase water retention and "different feeling" of the CTS. I know it sounds rather pseudo-science but from my experience and reports from several experienced users the CTS feeling can differ from HGH to HGH brand.
> 
> For example, with the 100% real Jintropin GenSci from Hong Kong pharmacy, from an 8IU dose, two days in a row, one user reported to feel the CTS "tight joints but with a feeling of repair happening in them". The effects were felt 36 hours after the first dose and 12 hours after the second dose. With Blacktop Hygene, one 10IU dose only, the CTS rather felt like "very tight joints and fingers, but different than Jintropin CTS", the effects were felt less than 24 hours.
> 
> ...


I seen the purity graph on them and there was a difference to pharma with the dips and peaks, if I remember right the purity was more around 85% compared to 97% pharma , I think the purity will make a difference as well , I'm not home at the moment but il take a look stage graph again tonight.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> I seen the purity graph on them and there was a difference to pharma with the dips and peaks, if I remember right the purity was more around 85% compared to 97% pharma , I think the purity will make a difference as well , I'm not home at the moment but il take a look stage graph again tonight.


Real Rips batches were tested at around 95-96%. That is the best purity for non-pharma regulated HGH (even though some are made in pharma manufacturing units). Hygene Blacktop are around those values too while Jintropin GenSci exceeds 97%. I've assessed the values of Hygene Black and Jintropin 1 week ago and the Riptropin was tested over 6 months ago.

85% purity is extremely bad and does not only cause negative injection spot effects but from a pharmacological point of view this purity would cause the effects to be different than one would desire. Not to mention the bio-activity of a 85% pure somatropin milligram is less than 1.8 IU / mg.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SvenPowerH said:


> Real Rips batches were tested at around 95-96%. That is the best purity for non-pharma regulated HGH (even though some are made in pharma manufacturing units). Hygene Blacktop are around those values too while Jintropin GenSci exceeds 97%. I've assessed the values of Hygene Black and Jintropin 1 week ago and the Riptropin was tested over 6 months ago.
> 
> 85% purity is extremely bad and does not only cause negative injection spot effects but from a pharmacological point of view this purity would cause the effects to be different than one would desire. Not to mention the bio-activity of a 85% pure somatropin milligram is less than 1.8 IU / mg.


Ok it says protein purity 85% and pharma at 97% using reverse phase chromatography, its not my graph to share and best i dont go any further or link it

Do you have any links to the purity papers for the ones you've tested ?

Also can i ask if you dont mind as you seem to be a good person to ask and may know.. is there any difference in your opinion between the UGL steroid raw's compared to pharmaceutical company raw's in purity or quality?


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Ok it says protein purity 85% and pharma at 97% using reverse phase chromatography, its not my graph to share and best i dont go any further or link it
> 
> Do you have any links to the purity papers for the ones you've tested ?
> 
> Also can i ask if you dont mind as you seem to be a good person to ask and may know.. is there any difference in your opinion between the UGL steroid raw's compared to pharmaceutical company raw's in purity or quality?


Bro I think it would be very useful if you'd post the RP-HPLC analysis where HGH was tested at 85%, that would be pretty interesting for everybody I think.

I'll scan my tests when I get back to work in 2 weeks time and will post up here. Ronny Tober over jucedmuscle also has a series of tests over Riptropin aswell.

Regarding your question on raws it depends on which you are asking about. Most steroidal compounds are very easy to manufacture (synth) and the Chinese raws are pretty much identical to the "pharma companies", there is no secret anymore on how to manufacture steroids or other similar chemicals. The only concern is if the manufacturing process was done correctly and under quality control supervision or they were just trying to make a quick buck. The difference betwen good and bad quality raws can be around 20-30% price wise and if the Chinese smell you are not checking their quality by complex methods (GCMS, HPLC-MS/MS, HPLC with reference) they can quickly turn bad on you.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SvenPowerH said:


> Bro I think it would be very useful if you'd post the RP-HPLC analysis where HGH was tested at 85%, that would be pretty interesting for everybody I think.
> 
> I'll scan my tests when I get back to work in 2 weeks time and will post up here. Ronny Tober over jucedmuscle also has a series of tests over Riptropin aswell.
> 
> Regarding your question on raws it depends on which you are asking about. Most steroidal compounds are very easy to manufacture (synth) and the Chinese raws are pretty much identical to the "pharma companies", there is no secret anymore on how to manufacture steroids or other similar chemicals. The only concern is if the manufacturing process was done correctly and under quality control supervision or they were just trying to make a quick buck. The difference betwen good and bad quality raws can be around 20-30% price wise and if the Chinese smell you are not checking their quality by complex methods (GCMS, HPLC-MS/MS, HPLC with reference) they can quickly turn bad on you.


I wish i could but risk a ban it's not to be shared.. i can PM you the site where to find it if you want and you will need to sign up.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> I wish i could but risk a ban it's not to be shared.. i can PM you the site where to find it if you want and you will need to sign up.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


Sure, please do so.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SvenPowerH said:


> Sure, please do so.


Iv pm'd you let me know what you think when you get round to it.


----------



## dkoran (May 29, 2014)

Bang tidy??


----------



## dkoran (May 29, 2014)

If you don't mind, I'd like to look at that also. I have been doing testing to verify my Rips are legit. Ty.


----------

